# audio out of pc to TV



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I have asus a8n-sli m/b. it has one single 1/8" jack (1 line out) that would split audio lt/rt into 2 regular rca type cables, then into tv. I would run this to 50" phillips tv monitor. Is there a better way of doing this? Reason I ask, if I use this settup, then my regular pc spk's cord will have to be disconnected, when used for TV. There are other 1/8" jacks, but for mid, and rear channels.
Should I get a seperate sound card? If so, any suggestions? Thank you. DM


----------



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, no additional sound card. Why not just split the cable from your computer to your tv/computer speakers? You can use a simple splitter, but the more splitting you do the more the quality degrades. You can also get boxes, that will strengthen, boost, and replicate the signal. Just like networks use switches and hubs.. same stuff exists for audio equipment.


----------

